# Socionics Type descriptions



## Acey (Apr 14, 2010)

how accurate do you think these descriptions are? They are very harsh (there's even a warning before you can read each description).

i found them interesting but not sure how i feel about it yet.

Psychological Types uncovered

thought i would add, these descriptions are based on worst case scenarios:

"In order to stress certain important points about the Type and personality, the "uncovered" profiles usually contain the worst scenario of events and hence have a potential to appear offensive to some people. "


----------



## pretyhowtown (May 1, 2010)

I lol'd... who cares?! If anything, it's a humorous look at personality type.


----------



## Acey (Apr 14, 2010)

i care ok?!?


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

i think i saw something like this years ago, might have even been the same site... lol, i can also spout meaningless bullshit--just let me put it on a site and maybe people will take it seriously--maybe they'll also think that it could have possibly been typed up by an expert and not by a 22 year old kid attending community college (i'm not directing this at anyone here btw)... 

over generalizations that are so specific they start to take into account certain societal practices that aren't common place and then try to apply those "uncommon practices" to a segment of the population...?

offended yes lol, but mainly because it's not true. seems almost like a tabloid for personality types... lol, i scanned around some other pages on the same sight--the description of an INFP as an Intuitive-Ethical Intratim is basically filled with , "INFPs can be [blank], but can be also [blank}", leaving the author no room to be wrong--such as, "Their eyes vary from large to small, however if they are isolated a characteristic pattern emerges."--if you're human your eyes can vary from large to small (good call), and a "characteristic pattern" can emerge from almost anything if you pump enough to data and examples into it--and what exactly do y'all think the whole "however if they are isolated a characteristic pattern emerges"?... that if we are not around people are eyes actually change size? lol...

this is the sight that i found almost 5 years ago in a small texas library... i then went to similarminds.com (beware, virus problems) and saw that it was taken seriously... at least by the people trying to type others with thoughts like, "... yes... yes... the girl in the picture does exhibit the curiously rounded forehead of an INTJ... most curious indeed...."

what do you think about it Acey?


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

i think the socionics.com descriptions are execrable and i have no interest in them. among others i prefer the ones on my site


----------



## Zegaray (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't know, I read it and it didn't seem that offensive to me. It was a bit negative but nothing too horrible and we weren't the only ones 'outed' if there's other types they talked bad about. I thought it was kinda funny tbh, it's not true for the most part and it read like a high school kids essay for a interpersonal relations class.


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

They made me lol.


----------

